

Visual Studio, you're doing it wrong - madgnome
http://evain.net/blog/articles/2012/02/27/visual-studio-youre-doing-it-wrong

======
powertower
The post seems to be confusing .NET Framework with VS.NET plug-in
api/framework.

VS.NET is _the_ IDE you use for .NET programming. Nothing else even compares.

Saying this...

> Visual Studio 11 will be the sixth iteration of Visual Studio with .net
> support. And it’s still a terrible platform for the .net programmer.

...is at serious odds with my own reality.

~~~
Yarnage
Yeah this article greatly confused me as to what the author was upset about.
Was it the Visual Studio extensibility? .Net? Visual Studio itself?

From the context of the article I'm pretty sure the author is upset at the
Visual Studio extensibility (and rightfully so) but I'm still confused when he
made statements about it driving .Net developers away; I'd imagine less than a
quarter of .Net developers actually even THINK about extending any VS
functions.

~~~
jbevain
Obviously I failed at conveying my point. Greatly sorry about that.

I think it's mad that in 2012, it's so hard to extend Visual Studio using C#
and .net.

I'm not saying it drives .net developers away. I'm saying it hurts the .net
platform as a whole.

Would VS's extensibility be easier, with better APIs and documentations, we
would see a lot more third party plugins to improve our programming experience
with VS.

~~~
kevin_morrill
I worked for Microsoft on Visual Studio extensibility back in the early days
of .NET. At the time it was ground breaking and exciting that there was
finally one IDE for using all of Microsoft's programming languages with no
hidden APIs. The IDE is now long overdue for a rewrite in .NET, but it would
be such a massive undertaking. So far the business benefit of that has yet to
eclipse the cost.

~~~
jbevain
Note that I'm not asking for VS to be rewritten. I actually don't think it
would make a lot of sense.

I'm simply asking for good bindings, well documented and respecting the
expectations (API wise) of a managed programmer.

------
leeoniya
i believe the word you're looking for is "understatement", not "euphemism".
also, link to original rant seems dead.

~~~
CountHackulus
No, it was also a euphemism: "It’s a tad long"

~~~
leeoniya
i'm not sure how this qualifies as a euphemism.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphemism>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understatement>

~~~
justncase80
It's a dangling participle... heh 'dangling'.

------
thwest
Personally I've been waiting for it to be possible to set all solution
settings from anything outside the environment. We use CMake to generate
solutions, and I've had to write a few scripts to do things like replace the
default "Source Files/Header Files" with an actual source tree. But a ton of
settings still live in binary files, making it impossible to change things
like the startup project or debugging path from outside of the environment.

------
jbevain
Oh my, my poor server is not handling this very well.

The text is at <https://gist.github.com/1926119>

